# RecipeDB - Tonys Aussie Ale



## fraser_john (4/7/08)

Tonys Aussie Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Its not an APA, but there is no classification for Australian ale Tonys recipe, its grousse mate!NOTE : it should be 500ml of US-05 yeast, in other words 1 packet made up as a starter, the RecipeDB seems to change it to 500g!! Probably because the US-05 is dry yeast.Single infusion mash at 65 to 66 deg is fine. You dont want it too dry   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.8 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.2 kg JWM Wheat Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      12 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 45mins)    6 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     500 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         19L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.05 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 20.6 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.81%   Colour 10 EBC   Batch Size 19L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Tony (4/7/08)

Going to brew this again shortly.

Im going to use Bairds Perle malt! Had a chew on some from the bag and its devine.

Very close to the origonal. The one that beat a dozen APA'a to a first place was 95% ale malt, 5% wheat malt, 1.048 - 1.050. 10 IBU POR flowers FWH 75 min boil, 17 IBU added at 45 min from end. Firmented with 1318 london ale 3. 

I now like it with about 1/2g/liter POR at 5 min from end of boil and brewed with us-05.

tops beer! All year round neck oil!

cheers


----------



## sama (23/10/08)

mash temp mate?


----------



## fraser_john (24/10/08)

Quoted from Tony during a PM session, I'll have to update the recipe DB

"65 to 66 deg is fine. You dont want it too dry"


----------



## jbirbeck (24/10/08)

I had done this as well but with 1g p/l POR and Hallertau at flameout...bloody magnificent


----------



## Rick (24/10/08)

"I now like it with about 1/2g/liter POR at 5 min from end of boil and brewed with us-05."

Are those flowers or pellets?


----------



## bindi (24/10/08)

fraser_john said:


> Quoted from Tony during a PM session, I'll have to update the recipe DB
> 
> "65 to 66 deg is fine. You dont want it too dry"



Have mashed this dry 63c and it was to my taste.....But I did up the malt bill.




Rooting Kings said:


> I had done this as well but with 1g p/l POR and Hallertau at flameout...bloody magnificent



Used POR and NB and again ....bloody magnificent, must do it again.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (24/10/08)

Well Well Well , 95% ale & 5% wheat and POR has become my standard ale around here and it didn't come from a recipe just been playing with it for about 6 x40lt brews , a bit of cascade at 5mins has had good following from my swill drinking mates ..

Wow if only I had found this one earlier ..... I don't follow too many recipes , I read heaps of them then go out too the grain store see what I 've got and start weighing it out , punch it into beersmith as I go and come up with somthing too brew ... Haha Got one right ... 

Cheers


----------



## PostModern (24/10/08)

The grain bill is basically my house ale. Difference being I chuck in 1-2g/L of whatever hop I have on hand at flameout. And I sometimes have up to 10% wheat. Some days, you just can't beat a good simple ale.


----------



## l7edwards (24/10/08)

Tony,
Am very keen to do an extract version, so am wondering how much malt to use? Or if you could possibly post an extract version of the recipe that would be great! cheers


----------



## Timmsy (3/11/08)

Am thinking at giving this a whirl. Looks real easy and tastey. So i put this throughh beersmith as im only using a a 19ltr stock pot. The yeast ill prob use culterd yeast from a CPA

Recipe: Aussie Style Ale
Brewer: timmsy
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 18.93 L 
Boil Size: 12.31 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 9.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type IBU 
3.80 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) Grain 95.00 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) Grain 5.00 % 
18.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 15.4 IBU 
12.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (45 min) Hops 9.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (0 min) Hops -


----------



## sponge (3/11/08)

Hey

I am in no means experienced with this as I have never used POR or NB yet, but I keep reading that theyre both not the greatest for late hopping as they have a umm... forget the reason, but they have a very grassy taste?? (more then happy to be corrected)

This is more of just a question to clear things up for myself, but isn't 15g POR and 15g NB a lot of late hoppage for a single batch beer?

As I said, I'm happy to be proven wrong as it helps me (and others who are unsure) to learn more about these hops.


Cheers, Sponge


----------

